# 257 Weatherby Field Performance - I finally tested it!



## GregW (Oct 22, 2009)

Bought my 257 about 3 years ago and love the gun for deer hunting and have read countless tales of how effective it is on bigger game but hesitated to use it on Elk out of fear of wounding an animal and not recovering it. Finally and out of much encouragement from friends I took it Elk hunting this year. Shot #1 415 yds complete broadside, dead center in the rib cage, right between 2 ribs, it only penetrated one lung. Shot #2, about 50 yards closer facing me, it entered the chest cavity, broke shoulder bone and penetrated the entire animal and exited on the top of its back just before the tail. Had to sneek up on the dude and put one in the noodle to put it down.

So, what has this experience taught me:
1) I probably tested the outer limits of what a 120 gr bullet will do at 400 yrds, regardless of what the ballistic tables tell us.
2) I still love the accuracy and flat shooting ability of this gun, I hit exactly where I aimed.
3) I will likely try using it again but at much closer ranges to see if I can restore my 1 bullet one kill expectation and reputation. I absolutely hate watching an animal suffer needlessly.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

what bullet


----------



## GregW (Oct 22, 2009)

120 gr Nosler Partition.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Try the tsx next time and you wont find the bullet or need a follow up shot. The animals i have seen shot with the .257 and tsx combo have not taken a step.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Much as I love my 257 Roy, whenever I next get a chance at elk it will be either my 338 Mag or 7MM Mag. I know the 257 would do the job but the bigger stuff just brings more to the task...

a 257 Roy round through the knob at close range? Gawd....


----------

